# 1/2 gallon jars, what do you put in them?



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

What do you can with those? Since I mostly just cook for me, I don't can bigger than quarts so far, and that's been meatloaf which takes a few meals to eat through all of that. 

One of my concerns with prepping in jars that big would be spoilage once I open it. Unless I'm planning to share that food, what could I can in that and still rely on it being 100% safe for a couple/few days after I open it?


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f78/canning-half-gallon-jars-9541/

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f36/canning-jars-1949/

Here are a few just to get started ...


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

I use mine mainly for pickles, I make lots and lots of them.

I also use them as food canisters, I keep ground corn, flour, sugar, baking soda...., the things that we use regularly goes into them.

I also believe in using appropriately sized jars for foods(canning). Things like preserves and butter go into 1/2 pint jars, I am planning that at some point in time refrigeration will not be an option and I dont want waste.

I get them locally in cases of 6 with rings and lids for about $9.00.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

I put my dry goods in them, grits, rice, potato flakes, cyanne pepper, coffee.
love them!


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

Like Davarm and Magus, I use mine mostly for dry ingredients. I used to use them for pickles and such, but I have gone to smaller jars since all my preps are for no electricity and I might not have refrigeration some day. My sister, who still has 8 kids at home, uses them for pickles, corn, greenbeans, etc. Her brood goes through a 1/2 gallon of anything in only a day or two.


----------



## siletz (Aug 23, 2011)

We use 1/2 gallons for canning up our homemade apple juice. We found that a quart just wasn't enough at one sitting for our family. We also do like the others and store dry goods like popcorn, cornmeal, etc. in them vacuum sealed.


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

Dried fruits and veggies. Also I use them to store whatever grains I'm using at the time. Like wheat flakes and barley flakes that I mix with rolled oats for cereal. I use them for rice and cornmeal that I'm using at the time too.


----------



## mcjlman18 (May 24, 2012)

In them. We Repackage most of our prepackaged drygoods in these for everyday use.


----------



## Jimmy24 (Apr 20, 2011)

Seed storage.

Jimmy


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

Sweet, I knew I got a deal (or I think) on my jars. 6.84 for six of them.

Going to check on muscadines tomorrow. Crossing fingers that we can get some and I guess I'll try making some juice or wine.


----------

